

How Email Apps Will Help You Learn To Love Your Inbox Again - wiks
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/14/email-apps-inbox/

======
candre717
My favorite email app is Unsubscribe, a button that removes you from email
lists. It's quick and easy.

The email space is putting out some cool innovations that I think is changing
the relationship users have with email. But, I still can't wait for the day,
email goes away.

